# oil light problems in 8v mk2



## natetheman77 (Oct 25, 2009)

i just picked up my forst vw so i am new to the scene, but i have an 8v 91 jetta and my oil light flashes at me only when i am on the throttle. at idle the light stays off. can anyone help me out with this? any ideas?


----------



## precision upholstery (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: oil light problems in 8v mk2 (natetheman77)*

check the upper/high oil pressure switch


----------



## jtgospo (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: oil light problems in 8v mk2 (natetheman77)*

Also, you might want to check some of the tubing on the crank case and valve cover breathers. The same thing happened to me and it wreaked havoc oil pressure.


----------



## heiney9 (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: oil light problems in 8v mk2 (natetheman77)*

Very common problem in MK II cars as they age. I had this issue constantly despite replacing many parts including the module that is attached to the PC board on the instrument cluster.
If you've replaced all sensors, senders and modules and have verified with an oil pressure gauge you pressure is fine there isn't much else to do. It's a real PITA.
Good luck


----------

